# AllPro Monet Semi-Oval



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

If you like Picasso brushes this is basically the same and not bad at $8.39 for a 2.5 with the 45 angle.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

If I google them....this thread is all that comes up


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Weird they all copy the picasso, with rembrandt, and now monet. Although they were three distinct styles of artist.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I cannot get picasso brushes locally here. I used this one today and not a single bristle came off.

I will definitely go back next week and get at least another 4.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

These are the best of the latest brushes I have tried. They are much more durable than many of the others like picasso, rembrandt.. 


http://hydestore.com/optimum-fat-boy-xl-2-1-2-oval-angled-paint-brush.html

PM me for a 20% off code at the hyde store. The Richards microfiber naps are awesome as well.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> These are the best of the latest brushes I have tried. They are much more durable than many of the others like picasso, rembrandt..
> 
> 
> http://hydestore.com/optimum-fat-boy-xl-2-1-2-oval-angled-paint-brush.html/f
> ...


Link doesn't work for me.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Fixed it should work now.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Fixed it should work now.


:no: Uh-oh, something went wrong! Error Code: 404


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Don't click the link in your quote. 
http://hydestore.com/optimum-fat-boy-xl-2-1-2-oval-angled-paint-brush.html


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Don't click the link in your quote.
> http://hydestore.com/optimum-fat-boy-xl-2-1-2-oval-angled-paint-brush.html


How do you like that round corner??


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Its sharp enough.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Its sharp enough.


I have always wonder about the corner and it's probably the reason I haven't order any.


----------

